# Kakà ai Galaxy?



## Kurt91 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo l'ANSA, dopo il *Corinthians*, anche i *Los Angeles Galaxy* si fanno avanti per prendere *Kaka'*, nonostante il ricco ingaggio che il brasiliano percepisce a *Madrid*. A dirlo al sito di '*Sport Illustrated*' e' il proprietario del team californiano, *Tim Leiweke*, che ha gia' messo Kaka' al corrente ''del nostro interessamento nei suoi confronti''. Il *brasiliano *avrebbe fatto capire di essere interessato ad un futuro nella *Mls*. ''La persona che ci ha presentati a Kaka' e' stato *Beckham*'', precisa Leiweke.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Dicembre 2012)

potrebbe essere per un dopo Beckham, andando via dal milan cmq a mio avviso se rovinato la carriera


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2012)

Tra l'altro il fratello penso giochi ai Red Bulls


----------



## juventino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me non ci andrà. Perlomeno non ancora.


----------



## iceman. (2 Dicembre 2012)

Mio dio ma che fine hanno fatto lui e sheva, poracci.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Dicembre 2012)

Beh dipende quando soldi daranno al prete...sotto i 10 non credo che vada


----------



## smallball (2 Dicembre 2012)

a 12 milioncini ci va senza problemi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2012)

Ha solo 30 anni e da un anno e mezzo non ha più avuto nessun infortunio.. se va in America signica proprio che del calcio non gliene frega più una mazza e vuole solo i soldi.


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo, eviteremmo possibili "colpi di testa" di Silvio.


----------



## honestsimula (2 Dicembre 2012)

ricky Q.Q


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Andasse li significa che non gliene frega niente dei mondiali in casa del 2014.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mio dio ma che fine hanno fatto lui e sheva, poracci.



Sheva?

Comunque penso possa dare ancora molto al calcio, in Italia di sicuro farebbe la differenza, ma non con un'ingaggio superiore ai 3 milioni. Dunque, difficilmente lo vedremo ancora. Nel caso andasse in America, sarebbe facile rivederlo accasato in rossonero, un po' come fece Beckham, quindi per una durata di 6 mesi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Dicembre 2012)

se vuole giocare i Mondiali del 2014 deve andarsene subito da Madrid


----------



## Re Ricardo (10 Dicembre 2012)

Piccola curiosità: pare proprio che il bimbo di Kakà stia frequentando la scuola calcio targata Milan aperta da poco a Madrid


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=350]Re Ricardo[/MENTION] niente link please http://www.milanworld.net/consigli-per-apertura-topic-e-messaggi-vt2167.html


----------

